# El Toro 10 week Mass attack



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So here we go again time for another jurno but unlike my usual cutting jurnos this one will be focused on building up.

I wont refer to the term bulking as my objective is to build as much "Lean" muscle as I can NOT JUST TO GAIN BODY WEIGHT....

Diet will start with low carb and mainly round pre and post workout with a small back load the night before workout days then will progress to more carbs dure in the day after workout maybe carb cycling to keep body fat low.... I will play it by ear depending on how i react.

Gear of choice is APPOLLO And BSI and cycle is as follows.

week 1-4 M1Test 20 mg ed

*Week 1-10 1400mg sus *

*
**week 1-10 750mg equipose undec *

*
**week 1-10 800mg deca mix ....600 dec 200 npp per ml*

*
*

*100mg nap 50s from10 days after the m1test stops *

*T3 @75mcg 2 days on 2 days off*

*
T4 200mcg 2 days on 2 days off*

*arimadex at 1-2mg ed.*


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

First gd luck mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Y the high dose arimedex mate. ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Decca mix looks good!

how come you run the t4? eq will be nice for vascularity and getting your food down nom nom


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Y the high dose arimedex mate. ?


I always run 1-2mg mate mainly cos i get really bad water retention, Ill be starting on 1mg though.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In 

Be good to see what you do mate :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Decca mix looks good!
> 
> how come you run the t4? eq will be nice for vascularity and getting your food down nom nom


I run T4 because of the hgh mate, Its a grey area depending on who you talk to but some studies show T4 makes the hgh more effective as it lower T4 and you want the conversion of T4 to T3 to get IGF1


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I run T4 because of the hgh mate, Its a grey area depending on who you talk to but some studies show T4 makes the hgh more effective as it lower T4 and you want the conversion of T4 to T3 to get IGF1


i was wondering this as i read a lot of conflicting things so just thought forget it lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

also i know u didnt like slin but reading about it and in combintation with hgh it looks silly good have u tried that?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Im in...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So to kick off trained delts and triceps this morning got a good carb pump.

woke up 5am had a big bowl of muesli then some Karabolyn with a scoop off betta alanine mixed in, 2 cre alka buff tablets, multi vit and some niacin.

training,

lat raises super setted with dumbbell shoulder press x 3 sets.

upright rows on the smith machine x 3 sets

seated outer head lat raises "Elbows pointing up" x 3 sets

lat raise machine light weight, concentration exercise x 3 sets

db shrugs x 3 sets.

cable rear delt crossovers x 3 sets

warm up push downs x 2 sets

dip machine x 3 sets

over head cable extensions x 3 sets#

dumbbell skull crushers x 3 sets

strait bar pushdowns with "fat grps" wide grip x 7 sets "FST7"

Supplements that im taking mainly by my sponsor activlab

Amino complex tablets

CNP pro fuel

EFX Karabolyn

ON Hydro whey

Muscle up protein

master drink

Master bars

crea alka buff

eaa's

machine man combo

machine man

vit D

vit E

Vit C

eskimo oil caps

betta alanine

you can follow my facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/AndyTorresActivlabAthlete and use re usable discount code AT050213a to get 10% off and free gifts every time you order


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> also i know u didnt like slin but reading about it and in combintation with hgh it looks silly good have u tried that?


Yes ive tried it a few times sam, its not that i dont like it, its just that a lot can be done on aas alone before you need to look into slin.

I was going to do it this cycle but decided the gains should be strong enough without it.

re the T4 imo if in doubt then take it anyway lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yes ive tried it a few times sam, its not that i dont like it, its just that a lot can be done on aas alone before you need to look into slin.
> 
> I was going to do it this cycle but decided the gains should be strong enough without it.
> 
> re the T4 imo if in doubt then take it anyway lol


haha

never heard of apollo? good range? i was reading about slin and hgh cell spliting was interesting. seems like how people become freaks +_+


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In for this mate, always followed your journals and find them full of useful tips :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Starting weight 180lbs 5'5" short ass lol, body fat arround 12% and will be checking it hopefully next wed.

Dont really want to go over 15% max


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> never heard of apollo? good range? i was reading about slin and hgh cell spliting was interesting. seems like how people become freaks +_+


yeh they seem to do some good mixes i went with that for the deca and equi mainly because of the dosages and for once i dont fancy jabbing multiple times a day lol.

the equi is 500mg per ml so ill have 1.5 ml and the decca is 400mg per ml not 800 as i stated in first post so ill be doing 2ml of that to make 800mg

and sust is bsi sus 350 so 4ml of that wich makes only 3 jab days ew, mon, we, fri,


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished cheat and biceps, strength is up, also is water retention though lol.

Will take an aldactone sat and sun night to bring this under control so i can get an acuret Weigh in on monday, so far the scales show im up 10lbs since monday but like i say some is definetly water, i dont mind abit but not too much cos i start to feel bloated and lethargic.

This is a pic from this morning, ive noticed delts

Looking bigger


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking huge mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Looking huge mate


Thanks reza Im not usually one for bulking "Like my abbs too much" lol but i want to return to the stage next year after a 11 year lay off from competitions and have got to add the mass to give me something to work with when dieting, Ive put water weight on for sure, the veins in my hands and feet are gone now but still im up approx 1 stone since monday so its definitely coming on i just have to watch the quality of it as its coming on a little too fast, feel ok atm tho cos i know a fair bit is water not fat


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good 

after weekend will water come back on? adex not keeping you dryer?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> looking good
> 
> after weekend will water come back on? adex not keeping you dryer?


Its still not off sam lol, ill do aldactone 1 before bed for the next 3 days and up the adex to 2mg as from monday.

I always go like this when i start a cycle then settle into it, think its just the shock to the system


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do u think equipoise is worth doing 10 weeks mate ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Do u think equipoise is worth doing 10 weeks mate ?


yeh definitely mate, i can see it working within 2 weeks, all this "it takes 5 weeks to kick in talk is bs imo" i started the sust on monday and could feel it working and working well by thursday


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What are Eskimo oil caps mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

first week done, ive gone up from 180 lbs to 190 lbs after dropping some water over the weekend.

arimadex is up to 2mg ed this week then probably 1mg ed next week and ill cycle like that.

started T3 and T4 on thu 2 days on 2 days off.

training today delts and triceps.

side db lat raises 1 drop set of 50 reps

db press, 4 sets 12 reps, 10, 8 and 6

machine side lat raises 3 x 12 last set with negatives

smith machine upright rows, 3 x 10

seated lat raise thumb to thumb 3 x 12

db shrugs 2 x 10

smith machine shrugs 2 x 10

triceps.

dips 2 x 10

db skull crushers 3 x 12

strait bar push downs 7 sets FST-7 10 reps each set


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What are Eskimo oil caps mate?


There a better quality version of omega 3 mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

doing a set of db skull crushers this morning, only using 30 lbs but squeezing the muscle

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=545529938835212&set=vb.468750909846449&type=2&theater


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So trained chest and biceps today and im never usually happy with myself but have to say i feel and look massive atm 

the pumps was amazing and strengh way through the roof, about 1.5 weeks in now and roughly up 17-19 lbs, ill get a good reading on monday after ive taken my diuretics sat and sun but so far im MORE than happy with the results.

appetite is great too think thats from the equipoise as i usually struggle to eat but am getting a good 16 eggs a day down me atm 

do have to say nips are feeling as little sensitive and this is unusual for me as im not prone to gyno and am on 2mg adex ed also, Thing it may be progesterone from the deca, ill keep my eye on it any way and take measures if it gets worse


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

"Id also like to add that I think I am in love with BSI M1-T+" could possibly be the staple kickstart for any cycle from now on :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> "Id also like to add that I think I am in love with BSI M1-T+" could possibly be the staple kickstart for any cycle from now on :thumb:


What dose was you running it at fella? I was using it at 2 tabs a day but didn't see much, so I upped it to 3. But I didn't have enough tablets to run it at 30mg for very long at all so I didn't get much out of it tbh. I probably should have ran it at 30mg from the start.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> What dose was you running it at fella? I was using it at 2 tabs a day but didn't see much, so I upped it to 3. But I didn't have enough tablets to run it at 30mg for very long at all so I didn't get much out of it tbh. I probably should have ran it at 30mg from the start.


im only running 20mg but i suppose everyone reacts different or maybe its complemented by the other chemicals im using lol.

Im only coming to the end of week 2 on it now and have another 2 weeks to go then its off for 10 days then onto oxys for the rest of the cycle.

so far though in these 2 weeks ive made the gains that i would of expected to make on the full 10 week cycle so its gona be a good one and can only get better


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Decided today that im going to drop the sus 350 from 1,400mg ew to a wee 1,050mg as although im more than happy with how the cycle is going I am holding a little more water than i would like and one of my nips seems a little sensitive even on 2mg arimadex ed.

ill drop the dose as of monday.

Also added a few cardio sessions in this week to keep fat gain to a minimal, going to do 3-4 x ew SS cardio.

2 more weeks left on the M1-T+ then 10 days off then onto oxys for the rest of the cycle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Decided today that im going to drop the sus 350 from 1,400mg ew to a wee 1,050mg as although im more than happy with how the cycle is going I am holding a little more water than i would like and one of my nips seems a little sensitive even on 2mg arimadex ed.
> 
> ill drop the dose as of monday.
> 
> ...


looking forward to see new pic will have to do a side by side comparison ^^


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> looking forward to see new pic will have to do a side by side comparison ^^


ill get some updated ones done in 2 weeks at the end of the m1-t+ and ill fire em over so you can put em in a double pic if you know how.... or you can teach me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> ill get some updated ones done in 2 weeks at the end of the m1-t+ and ill fire em over so you can put em in a double pic if you know how.... or you can teach me lol


u got iphone download instacollage or jsut email them me haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u got iphone download instacollage or jsut email them me haha


I have iphone, ill have a look for the app and if all else fails email you lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I have iphone, ill have a look for the app and if all else fails email you lol


id photoshop them so would probably look better anyway so just send em over ^^


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> id photoshop them so would probably look better anyway so just send em over ^^


glad you said that sam, just downloaded the app and its a rite pain to re size lol, wish i knew how to photoshop lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i could photoshop you head on phil heath?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i could photoshop you head on phil heath?


his physique doesn't do my head justice lol :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In!! Will be following with interest..can't wait to see the end result mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> In!! Will be following with interest..can't wait to see the end result mate


welcome aboard mate, its going to be one hell of a ride :devil2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had an interest in your last journal mate, I've made my presence known in this one!!

I'm intrigued by M1T but I'm wondering about the + in BSI's stuff, does it mean anything?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Had an interest in your last journal mate, I've made my presence known in this one!!
> 
> I'm intrigued by M1T but I'm wondering about the + in BSI's stuff, does it mean anything?


Thanks for the interest and support mate, I cant say what the secret ingredient is because i know they want to keep others from copying it but its nothing drastic but makes a big difference from other m1t thats around.

It a bit like rhom they did something similar or when a supplement company says "Proprietary blend".

Im truly amazed at the weight thats gone on me in such a short time, i know its not all muscle and i am holding water too but strength is stupid and the muscles feel so full.

2 more weeks on the m1t+ then 7 days rest from orals and then onto oxys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In for this looks good 

Can I ask the reasoning for 2mg arimidex ED, sorry if already mentioned.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> In for this looks good
> 
> Can I ask the reasoning for 2mg arimidex ED, sorry if already mentioned.


Thanks mate and no worries ive said before but the main reason is I bloat big time with water retention but especially on this cycle for the first time in 20 years of use im getting small signs of gyno/prog so ill be doing 2mg arimadex ed plus 20 mg nolva also.

On my cuts i always go with 2mg purely for the dry hard look that I like to get.

Hope that makes sense....not saying its for everyone though


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate and no worries ive said before but the main reason is I bloat big time with water retention but especially on this cycle for the first time in 20 years of use im getting small signs of gyno/prog so ill be doing 2mg arimadex ed plus 20 mg nolva also.
> 
> On my cuts i always go with 2mg purely for the dry hard look that I like to get.
> 
> Hope that makes sense....not saying its for everyone though


Fair enough mate, "if it aint broke, dont fix it"


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you think the increased water retention you're getting could be from the M1T? I'm sure I've read that it adds on quite a bit of water weight in the first few weeks, regardless of how clean your diet is..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Do you think the increased water retention you're getting could be from the M1T? I'm sure I've read that it adds on quite a bit of water weight in the first few weeks, regardless of how clean your diet is..


yes mate im 100% sure it has a part to play in it but with me i react like this at the start of the cycle no matter what the compounds, even on a rip cycle id be the same, maybe a little more with the M1T+ though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So To update im up 2 kbs this week to 192 from a starting weight of 180Lbs, Im calling it a good week though as ive managed to manipulate my water retention and bloat so looking a lot better with less water and still up in weight 

Trained back this morning and nearly passed out it was that hard, only just coming too now.

deadlifts to mid shin.4 sets going up in weight, 12 reps, 10, 8 and 6.

pulldowns fast movement to pump as much blood into lats 4 sets of 12

seated hammer strength rows 4 x 12 reps

hyper extentions 2 x 10 reps

strait arm pull downs 2 x 20 reps.

rear delts on xover machine laid down on bench


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So coming up to the end of week 3 now and am very happy with the results so far.

Not been online much the last few days as i have no internet at work atm.

Weight looks to be up a few lbs from last week back to the weight plus a few lbs j put on in the first week but the difference is im not

Holding water now so it all looks good and ive been told in the gym i look noticeably bigger.

From next week ill be adding a carb meal

Before bed to my diet and upping the amino's, still doing cardio 3-4 x ew steady walk for 20

Mins on the treadmil and T3 and T4 seem

To be holding any unwanted fat at bay 

Last week of M1-T+ next week so ill take a progress

Pic

Then and stick it up.

Once off

m1-t ill have a break from orals for 7 days then hit the oxy's


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

How is the gyno?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> How is the gyno?


Its all under control

Now mate thanks and everything is going well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> So coming up to the end of week 3 now and am very happy with the results so far.
> 
> Not been online much the last few days as i have no internet at work atm.
> 
> ...


How long are you going to run the deca for? I'm not sure how long I am was planning ten weeks that to short?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> How long are you going to run the deca for? I'm not sure how long I am was planning ten weeks that to short?


Im just running it for 10 weeks mate, at the end of this week i will have been on 4 weeks, really happy with the progress so far tbh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've missed this journal..didn't know you had it..wasn't ignoring you mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've missed this journal..didn't know you had it..wasn't ignoring you mate.


Thanks mate its not been updated as

Much i would if liked due to internet problems.

To update now though weight is around 194 but with less water and

Possibly less

Body fat so am happy with that.

Start oxys today at 100mg ed, was going to give a 7 day break but my sponsor has sighned a new lad on and hes a bit if a beast so its pushing me to go harder now.

Plus have to travel down to wales at the weekend for the ulbff welsh finals so want to look nice and full for that.

Ill get my training partner to take a pic of me on thursdays session to show for progress


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate its not been updated as
> 
> Much i would if liked due to internet problems.
> 
> ...


seems to all be going well mate!  keep it up.

Good DL vid on facebook as well  ill try them like this on thursday. Although I struggle with grip (i get claw hands) and forearms get so pumped they almost burst lol


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Andy how are you im in it and reading with interest as i have been looking into bsi stuff as you know from our chats, all the best with this course and im sure you will be looking beastly by the end of it mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Hi Andy how are you im in it and reading with interest as i have been looking into bsi stuff as you know from our chats, all the best with this course and im sure you will be looking beastly by the end of it mate.


Thanks mate yes all is going great

So far, looking forward to getting the oxys in my system this week 

Just taken 2 pics now but not sure how they are going to come out on my phone, its just

To show some cuts ive got coming out in my delts, one is so deep i can put my finger in it lol,

More than happy with cycle so far


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed for this mate, ive followed your other threads but stayed mostly quiet.Looks like its going well. Best of luck for the rest of the cycle. Just liked you on Facebook too, didnt realise you had a page.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good..again!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> seems to all be going well mate!  keep it up.
> 
> Good DL vid on facebook as well  ill try them like this on thursday. Although I struggle with grip (i get claw hands) and forearms get so pumped they almost burst lol


I always use straps to dead mate and also for most back excersises


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I always use straps to dead mate and also for most back excersises


i really need to improve my grip so is it worth going strapless for the time being? im fked either way after doing them


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i really need to improve my grip so is it worth going strapless for the time being? im fked either way after doing them


every one has there own views on this but imo no i would definetly use straps because at the end of the day your training back so train back 100% then work on grip at another point


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> every one has there own views on this but imo no i would definetly use straps because at the end of the day your training back so train back 100% then work on grip at another point


ok cheers!

looking good btw  .

your right new activlab athlete is a unit as well


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ok cheers!
> 
> looking good btw  .
> 
> your right new activlab athlete is a unit as well


Thanks mate and yeh im glad hes onboard to be honest, it just pushes me harder.... knocking oxys up from 50 to 100


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate yes all is going great
> 
> So far, looking forward to getting the oxys in my system this week
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, and looks like you staying nice and lean too


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Looking good mate, and looks like you staying nice and lean too


Thanks mate and yes thats the aim even in a bulk i have a maximum body fat line that i wont cross, although ive had a lot more cheats on my diet than i would in a cut and added carbs the basic diet is still clean with the main source of carbs coming from musli, sweet potatoes and a small amount of bread, fats coming from egg yolks, peanut butter and steak. and cheats lol


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

So would you say bsi m1t+ better kick start than dbol etc?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> So would you say bsi m1t+ better kick start than dbol etc?


Yeh mate imo its more than done the job, id say similar to d bol but stronger


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So to update with a few pics, close to 200lbs now and abbs still showing "just" 

Feel full and pumps are amazing when im training


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's all coming together just great!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> It's all coming together just great!!


Thanks mate just keeping a steady eye on bloat now but im happy so far, ive set out to achieve what i was after and still 5 more weeks on the cycle plus these next 5 weeks everything should start kicking in nicely


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate just keeping a steady eye on bloat now but im happy so far, ive set out to achieve what i was after and still 5 more weeks on the cycle plus these next 5 weeks everything should start kicking in nicely


looking good! didnt realise you were only 5 weeks in  wonder what youll be like after 10 weeks lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> looking good! didnt realise you were only 5 weeks in  wonder what youll be like after 10 weeks lol


haha Im hoping HUGE lol, just goes to show what all this BS is that you hear about long esters taking so long to kick in, yes on paper its right but in reality its a different story.....Just another myth busted


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

You look alot bigger than 200lbs mate, abs at 200lbs i'd be happy with that lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You look alot bigger than 200lbs mate, abs at 200lbs i'd be happy with that lol


Thanks mate, well i am only 5'5 so 200lbs leanish mass goes a long way lol, just about to check in with you after breakfast mate to make sure everything is going ok


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, well i am only 5'5 so 200lbs leanish mass goes a long way lol, just about to check in with you after breakfast mate to make sure everything is going ok


200lbs at 5.5 what do i need to get to at 6ft2 and a bit lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 200lbs at 5.5 what do i need to get to at 6ft2 and a bit lol


Im around 6ft, ive always set myself a goal of 15 stone with abs i'd be happy with that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im around 6ft, ive always set myself a goal of 15 stone with abs i'd be happy with that


ye i thought 15 but now im over 14 and quite lean i reckon 15 might not be enough lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i thought 15 but now im over 14 and quite lean i reckon 15 might not be enough lol


Keep doing what your doing until your happy with how you look in the mirror, best way IMO, im going the opposite way atm trying to lose the fat already looking forward to bulking up again lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Keep doing what your doing until your happy with how you look in the mirror, best way IMO, im going the opposite way atm trying to lose the fat already looking forward to bulking up again lol


im gonna bulk up till i run out of deca lol and maybe drop a little 6 week recomp in at the end have some tren/oxy/prop inj from WC saved specially ^_^


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im gonna bulk up till i run out of deca lol and maybe drop a little 6 week recomp in at the end have some tren/oxy/prop inj from WC saved specially ^_^


Filthy roider :no:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Filthy roider :no:


 :thumb: did not realise u were with Andy! how many weeks u been going now?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye i thought 15 but now im over 14 and quite lean i reckon 15 might not be enough lol


6ft = about 18 lean imo


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> :thumb: did not realise u were with Andy! how many weeks u been going now?


Yea mate been over a week now, the weight is flying off tbh, plan is to lean up then do a winter bulk with gear :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> 6ft = about 18 lean imo


lol no problem! couple of tubs of bsi m1t+ should send me on my way!


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking well bulky mate but hard with it. Your diet must be spot on mate and Your gear choice seems to be spot on the way you looking in latest pics. You doing hcg through course?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Looking well bulky mate but hard with it. Your diet must be spot on mate and Your gear choice seems to be spot on the way you looking in latest pics. You doing hcg through course?


Thanks mate, yes diet is good but tbh when bulking it doesnt have to be as spot on as when cutting or recomping so i eat what i have to then allow myself a few treats aswel.

I see it as a mental break from dieting but i think the key is to have one eye on the scales and the other on the mirror cos you can easy get carried away with the weight gain going up on the scales, I could probably get to 120 lbs but it would look terrible and would only be more fat to get off in a diet and i would hold much more muscle either " maybe a few lbs"

Gear is spot on mate its the only ugl that i can realistically compare to pharma so no problems on that front


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Looking well bulky mate but hard with it. Your diet must be spot on mate and Your gear choice seems to be spot on the way you looking in latest pics. You doing hcg through course?


sorry forgot to answer no i dont do hcg on cycle anymore after watching a good rich piana interview he basicly says your taking test so signals are going to your testes to stop producing testosterone but then you take hcg to tell your testes to produce testosterone so your giving your body mixed signals.

Its a grey area but it made sense to me so i dont use that protocol anymore I basicly just let myself shut down then re start it all after.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sorry forgot to answer no i dont do hcg on cycle anymore after watching a good rich piana interview he basicly says your taking test so signals are going to your testes to stop producing testosterone but then you take hcg to tell your testes to produce testosterone so your giving your body mixed signals.
> 
> Its a grey area but it made sense to me so i dont use that protocol anymore I basicly just let myself shut down then re start it all after.


Will watch that on youtube as most say drop 1000iu a week through out course but that makes sense. So whats your pct?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Will watch that on youtube as most say drop 1000iu a week through out course but that makes sense. So whats your pct?


standerd pct mate clomid 100,100,50,50 and nolva 20,20,20,20 sometimes i will blast hcg the week before

This is the clip and its 8 mins in


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This weeks update, ive hit my target of 200 lbs and weighed in this morning at 200.05 lbs although my feet are quite swollen so once ive got rid of the water in them i may just drop slightly under but hey still heading in the right direction.

taking the day off training today as i had a long drive back from the ukbff welsh championships last night and am tired so id rather wait a day and hit back tomorrow when im nice and fresh.

still on 100mg oxys and going to fight the sides and stick to that dose for as long as possible, time to keep building and building for my comeback show next year.

diet will pretty much stay the same now as ive found my base line of carbs and know i will get overspill if i put any more in.

Training and motivation is through the roof atm after going to all the shows and thoughts are positive.

also handling the 1,400mg sust nice now with no sides.

Had a great day in wales yesterday at the welsh championships except for the time when my mrs started gobbing of and having an argument with this big black dude that looked about the same size as phill heath, I jumped to her defence and told her to shut her mouth but she didnt listen lol, Thought i was going to have to do the inevitable and run away and leave him to eat her lol


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This weeks update, ive hit my target of 200 lbs and weighed in this morning at 200.05 lbs although my feet are quite swollen so once ive got rid of the water in them i may just drop slightly under but hey still heading in the right direction.
> 
> taking the day off training today as i had a long drive back from the ukbff welsh championships last night and am tired so id rather wait a day and hit back tomorrow when im nice and fresh.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, all still going good for you and im sure you have caught the new sponsor guy up by now lol.

Watched rich piana vid and agree with it giving your body mixed signals so maybe hampering growth,as for your misses im sure the run would have counted as a cardio session lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

To update im coming upto the end of week 6 now and everything seems to be rolling fast now, second week on 100mg oxys and the sides have subsided, Holding a little water again but thats to be expected with the oxys at that dose, i think i will look my best after the cycle has finished and the water has gone but until then its a case up plowing forward.

Starting to be a little more selective of my carb choices as of this week as i still need to keep the fat under control, Im happy at the weight im at now if i can harden it up, loose the water and stay at the same weight.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you lose the water weight, do you take diuretics or whatever they're called, to p!ss more?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How do you lose the water weight, do you take diuretics or whatever they're called, to p!ss more?


yes mate i take high dose of vit c and do diuretics "aldactone" 3 days a week usually over the weekend when im not training.

I wouldnt recommend the aldactone but i have a problem with my lymph nodes in my legs so the water tends to pool round my legs and feet


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so to cap off nearly the end of week 6 and im lets say more than happy so far, weight doesnt mean much to be but ive gone down from 200.05lbs to 197lbs but have managed to drop a lot of water and can now see what ive gained.

still on the oxys at 100mg ed into week 2 and the headaches have stopped and my muscles look fuller and fuller every day and the pump is almost painful.

Diet wise ive not really changed much only dropped the morning muesli pre workout to a slice of toast with organic peanut butter on and i still have my EFX karabolyn with that.

Ive changed this meal because i was feeling bloated to the muesli and know i have an intolerance to this so my method of thinking is to get a nice rounded first meal in that has fats, carbs, protein and aminos as listed below.

This is my pre workout meal at 5am as soon as i wake up.

1 slice of whole meal toast with organic peanut butter on.

1 scoop of EFX Karabolyn.

1 table spoon of olive oil.

8 activlab machine man combo tablets that contain vits, minerals, electrolytes and bcaas / eaa's.

2 x activlab kre alka buff

2 activlab hmb

Then i head to the gym and train whils drinking activlab masterdrink which is eaa's.

post workout ill have 2 scoops of ON Hydro whey with 2 scoops of CNP pro fuel and 2 x activlab master bars, "Creatine / carb bar"

1 hour later ill have breakfast.

Today i did an awesome tricep session after delts, did a gient set of 5 excersises back to back "100 rep total" twice so thats 200 reps then went onto body weight excersises all muscle fascia stretching excersises and finished off with 3 sets of machine dips using the fat grips.needless to say the pump was unreal.

Next progress pic at the end of next week.

At the open Mr yorkshire show tomorrow rocking the activlab stand so another great day of motivation to come, staying positive and focused at this time.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What lab are the oxys bud?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> What lab are the oxys bud?


BSI and thi green androlics mate, Have 1 bsi on the morning and one androlic in the eve


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not a good start to this week, was doing heavy deads this morning and something pulled in my upper outer lat "rear delt area" so finished the session off with squeezing movements, brought forward my deep tissue massage from next wed to this wed so she should fix it then.

Diet plan for this week not much change really, lowered the egg yolks, upped the whites, added peanut butter and olive oil to the diet and also a table spoon on organic cyder vinegar to a glass of water at night.

Next week the 2 slice of burgen bread i have in the morning will be replaced with gluten free bread and the same type of carbs diner and tea but slightly more of


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive been using gluten free bread in the morning pretty good and light.

tried coconut oil? i just got some and its great in shake or to cook with


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ive been using gluten free bread in the morning pretty good and light.
> 
> tried coconut oil? i just got some and its great in shake or to cook with


I just drink the the olive oil mate, 1 table spoon a day


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Interesting vid that


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

After not a good start to the week ive ended the week strong and improved, stayed the same weight but definitely leaner which was my goal.

Feeling alot better on the Gluten free bread all be it very expensive lol.

Think the deca and sust is really starting to grip now and the magic is happening.

Good delt and tricep workout this morning, Am adding 2ml of mten+ into triceps once a week now, just using up a bottle i had left over from last cycle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> After not a good start to the week ive ended the week strong and improved, stayed the same weight but definitely leaner which was my goal.
> 
> Feeling alot better on the Gluten free bread all be it very expensive lol.
> 
> ...


I get mine from Aldi Gluten free bread. not sure price but i cannot imagine its that expensive tbh. You looked at wholegrain rye bread as well? its really nice


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I get mine from Aldi Gluten free bread. not sure price but i cannot imagine its that expensive tbh. You looked at wholegrain rye bread as well? its really nice


I quite like the gluten free tbh mate, just a little small lol, i get Warburtons and have no bloat at all after eating it


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I get mine from Aldi Gluten free bread. not sure price but i cannot imagine its that expensive tbh. You looked at wholegrain rye bread as well? its really nice


Looking huge mate and still with abs you gotta be happy, lol.

Your back ok now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think many people have a Wheat Intolerance.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I think many people have a Wheat Intolerance.


yes it is quite common, most of the time i take it out of my clients diets and they feel great


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a quick update i will be adding in my own personalised blend come monday as more of a test if anything to see if theres any pip ect as a trial for my contest prep.

Its the "TorRip3010"

100mg prop, 100mg mast prop, 100mg tren ac, 1000mg mtren.

Just got one bottle to trial so i will do a 2ml shot first to see if theres any pip then if all is good ill go onto 1ml mon, wed, fri until the bottle runs out


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Looking huge mate and still with abs you gotta be happy, lol.
> 
> Your back ok now


Thanks mate and yeh back is 80% better, Training it next on monday but ill be doing the deadlifts as the last excersise once im fully stretched off and ill take it steady untill i feel g2g


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried the first trial shot of my custom blend this morning of TorRip3010 and have to say so far so good, too early to tell about pip as its only been a few hours but it went in super smooth even with an orange, did 1ml in each tricep no bother, tbh i dodnt even have to push it in that hard either.

Ill update more on the pip issue in the next few days or so but tbh its not looking like im going to be getting any and thats a good result especially for a rip blend


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What's in the blend fella?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cas said:


> What's in the blend fella?


100mg prop, 100mg mast prop, 100mg tren ac, 1000mg mtren

looks alright. U love your mtren andy haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 100mg prop, 100mg mast prop, 100mg tren ac, 1000mg mtren
> 
> looks alright. U love your mtren andy haha


Sounds fruity


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> Sounds fruity


Im just trying it for pip ect now but it is designed for my contest prep next year but if i can get away with oranges in triceps with no pip then ill be able to do 1ml mon to fri no problem, couple that up with a little winny, halo and maybe oxys towards the end and im onto a winner


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im just trying it for pip ect now but it is designed for my contest prep next year but if i can get away with oranges in triceps with no pip then ill be able to do 1ml mon to fri no problem, couple that up with a little winny, halo and maybe oxys towards the end and im onto a winner


What's that 1.4g of each compound, is that enough for a contest?

Edit

Sorry didn't see the orals there lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Crap, I miss read the whole lot haha

I thought you were doing 2ml each day


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's the benefit of using Mast prop? I know little about the different types of aas & their use, I only really know about Sust as that's what I use e10d.

I was just looking at your pic progress over the last 12 months..its bloody great innit! As I said before you're one of the few on here that uses AAS correctly - & the results show that! :thumb:

When I read about some people whacking in maybe 5/6 grams ew...it makes me wonder wtaf they're doing, & if they have any idea what they're doing.

I quite forgot about the Show you went to the other w/e mate, Port Talbot's about 20 mins from where I live. Maybe next time we can meet up...when you're collecting some Gold!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> What's that 1.4g of each compound, is that enough for a contest?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Sorry didn't see the orals there lol


lol yeh ill prob do d.bol for first 3 weeks then if im lean enough ill do oxys for the last 4 weeks, the TorRip i may up to 1.5ml ed mon to fri if its pip free and ill also use 4iu ed of pharma gh and T3 - T4 through out.

The winny ill take 1ml 3x ew to top it all up


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What's the benefit of using Mast prop? I know little about the different types of aas & their use, I only really know about Sust as that's what I use e10d.
> 
> I was just looking at your pic progress over the last 12 months..its bloody great innit! As I said before you're one of the few on here that uses AAS correctly - & the results show that! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments mate, yeh I take prop to harden the muscle its also a mild aniti oestrogen, This is one compound i may up as i get closer to the show as that and halo really polish a show physique off imo


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

quick update and tbh i dont even feel like i should write this because i dont think people will believe me.

Took 1 ml of the TorRip300 this morning and had a good work out but as day has gone on ive got harder and harder, Just nipped in the gym now for a quick 20 mins on triceps and they are like rocks "Not just the one i injected but both sides".

Any way this has been more than enough for me to change my last few weeks and im coming of the sus, deca and eqi now and slamming 3 - 4 full weeks of the TorRip300....... really am gob smacked :confused1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

updating end of week 7, weight is a steady 197lbs but more importantly body fat is at 11% as measured yesterday so a current stat of 197lbs, 5'5" and 11% bodyfat is pretty good going in my book.

Been on TorRip3010 this week only, dropped the sust, deca and equi now and going to run TorRip3010 for the next 3 weeks.

Did 1ml monday, 1 ml tuesday, 2ml wed and thu and now will run 2ml 5x ew mon - fri, everything is tightening up now, mad night sweats, vivid dreams except last night when i didnt sleep hardly at all and getting a few cramps but besides that im feeling very posetive


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This Tor Rip stuff sound good, too strong for 'boys' like me though. :lol:

Keeping at 11% mate...it's all going good.

Do you still use Poliquin stuff? I wanna up my green veg intake & the Poliquins look the business...but ahh the price!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> This Tor Rip stuff sound good, too strong for 'boys' like me though. :lol:
> 
> Keeping at 11% mate...it's all going good.
> 
> Do you still use Poliquin stuff? I wanna up my green veg intake & the Poliquins look the business...but ahh the price!!!


Thanks mate yeh its defo a good blend, cant put my finger on whats making it so much more potent than normal but the only thing I can think of is the mtren is complimenting the mast and thats why im tightening right up and feel hard all the time..

I still have a tub of polliquins beyond greens yeh but only one serving a day as like you say is sooo expensive BUT its the best one out there by far and the only one ive found to be drinkable


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate yeh its defo a good blend, cant put my finger on whats making it so much more potent than normal but the only thing I can think of is the mtren is complimenting the mast and thats why im tightening right up and feel hard all the time..
> 
> I still have a tub of polliquins beyond greens yeh but only one serving a day as like you say is sooo expensive BUT its the best one out there by far and the only one ive found to be drinkable


mate udos choice beyond greens has been spot on for me.

im onto bout my 8th tub lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> mate udos choice beyond greens has been spot on for me.
> 
> im onto bout my 8th tub lol


I couldnt stomach it personally, might of put me off when my first bottle smashed in the post so i took a photo for them and had it replaced but also used what i could save out of the first bottle inc the glass :confused1:

Its probably the second best one out there and far better than MP ****e imo but if you compair it side by side ingredient wise to the polliquin one theres a big difference in ingredients and quality "Polliquins also been all organic"...

2 tea spoons in a cup of water and my greens are instantly boosted for the day


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

End of week 7 and holding 197 - 200 lbs, 11% body fat and tightening up by the day, manipulating fat and carb intake a little now and should tighten up nicely over the next 3 weeks.

Delts and triceps today and this was my routine.

exersise #1 this is set 2 "100 reps" rope ext opening up for 20 reps, strait down for 20 reps, reverse ext 20 reps, over hand extention 20 reps, over head rope ext 20 reps 2 x sets of 100 reps https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Excersise #2 body weight excerses, these 3 excersises today are designed to stretch the muscle fascia , 20 reps simulating skull crushers, 20 reps simulating close

Grip press, 2 sets of this... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Last excersise nr #3 3 sets of 10-12 reps with the fat grips on for a wider grip https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

@Sambuca hey Mr computer man any idea why my links on the above post arnt working?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> @Sambuca hey Mr computer man any idea why my links on the above post arnt working?


can you put them on youtube?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=567346389986900"


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

meh lol get em up on youtube mate. if u got an iphone down youtube app.

then upload them by clicking on video and share on youtube


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> meh lol get em up on youtube mate. if u got an iphone down youtube app.
> 
> then upload them by clicking on video and share on youtube


al av a go mate if i can remember mi pass word lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> al av a go mate if i can remember mi pass word lol


haha set a new one up if u get stuck lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> haha set a new one up if u get stuck lol


oh no its cool ive remembered it  just cant figure out how to do the upload on the phone app lol :confused1:

I just pick weighs up.......................... And put them down :blink:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> oh no its cool ive remembered it  just cant figure out how to do the upload on the phone app lol :confused1:
> 
> I just pick weighs up.......................... And put them down :blink:


text u lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so if all goes right this is the first excersise

exersise #1 this is set 2 "100 reps" rope ext opening up for 20 reps, strait down for 20 reps, reverse ext 20 reps, over hand extention 20 reps, over head rope ext 20 reps 2 x sets of 100 rep


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Excersise #2 body weight excerses, these 3 excersises today are designed to stretch the muscle fascia , 20 reps simulating skull crushers, 20 reps simulating close

Grip press, 2 sets of this.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Last excersise nr #3 3 sets of 10-12 reps with the fat grips on for a wider grip






THANKS SAM


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

there u go lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> there u go lol


haha yeh i suppose i could of done it that way lol


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate, all still looking good and love the sound of that torRip3010. Do you use the single use orange insulin pins or barrel n orange pins that are seperate? Great vids too mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Hi mate, all still looking good and love the sound of that torRip3010. Do you use the single use orange insulin pins or barrel n orange pins that are seperate? Great vids too mate


Thanks mate, i just use the 5/8th orange pins with separate barrels cos i put 2ml in at a time so cant get the 2ml in the slin pin plus it would take ages to draw up whereas i can draw with a blue and swap it for the orange to jab...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So its the start of week 8, just running the TorRip3010 solo now for the next 3 weeks oh and oxys lol and a lil hgh

just did 1ml today and will do 1 ml tomorrow until my next batch comes hopefully by wednesday ill be back up to 2ml ed mon to friday, oxys have gone up from 100mg ed to 150mg on workout days and 100mg on the other days


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> So its the start of week 8, just running the TorRip3010 solo now for the next 3 weeks oh and oxys lol and a lil hgh
> 
> just did 1ml today and will do 1 ml tomorrow until my next batch comes hopefully by wednesday ill be back up to 2ml ed mon to friday, oxys have gone up from 100mg ed to 150mg on workout days and 100mg on the other days


i got to get me some of this haha 

did Chris speak to you about coming up?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i got to get me some of this haha
> 
> did Chris speak to you about coming up?


It definitely gets my thubs up, in fact id put my name to it....... oh i did lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

@Sambuca chris has just started back with me this morning but hasnt mentioned anything yet, maybe hes coming to grips with my evil diet lol...i can be prety flexible though with a little notice


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> @Sambuca chris has just started back with me this morning but hasnt mentioned anything yet, maybe hes coming to grips with my evil diet lol...i can be prety flexible though with a little notice


he was on about not this saturday but one after. so the 12th.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> he was on about not this saturday but one after. so the 12th.


It shouldnt be a problem mate, its my birthday this sat so will be going out for a meal aft work but next sat would be good, if you can confirm as soon as you know ill keep the time free from pt's and inductions


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> It shouldnt be a problem mate, its my birthday this sat so will be going out for a meal aft work but next sat would be good, if you can confirm as soon as you know ill keep the time free from pt's and inductions


awesome ill text his ass now


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

12th is good mate book us a slot 

And yes diet is evil !!!! But will soon get my flabby ass back in shape lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> 12th is good mate book us a slot
> 
> And yes diet is evil !!!! But will soon get my flabby ass back in shape lol


welcome back to ukm


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> welcome back to ukm


Never left buddy been keeping an eye on everyone


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Coming up to the end of week 8 and second week of TorRip3010 and definatly tightening up and holding weight too even tho cardio is not at all.

Heres a couple of progress pics and if the next 2

Weeks are as good as the last 2 then im in for a treat


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Really coming together great now, your Pecs look good in pic1 & lead up nicely into your delts.

Try smiling a bit though.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Really coming together great now, your Pecs look good in pic1 & lead up nicely into your delts.
> 
> Try smiling a bit though.


haha thanks and yeh ill try pop a smile next week, its hard though at 5;30am lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

what labs you using?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Inapsine said:


> what labs you using?


Hi mate im using BSI and Apollo, there the only two labs ill use at this time


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey mate are u still on a high dose adex ? And how u finding that ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Hey mate are u still on a high dose adex ? And how u finding that ?


Hi Bud, I dropped down to 1mg ed last week only cos i was running low, I love high doses of arimadex mate i feel great on it with no sides


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

How do u rate in regards to fatlost mate on a cut ?

I'm gone trail 1/2 mlg aday


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> How do u rate in regards to fatlost mate on a cut ?
> 
> I'm gone trail 1/2 mlg aday


Its a funny one imo mate, in a way yes it should help in theory as it will bring your oestrogen fat sites down and it will make you look a good few percent body fat leaner too as it will dry you out but on a cut i would personally run clen and or T3 for the main fat loss benefits


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its a funny one imo mate, in a way yes it should help in theory as it will bring your oestrogen fat sites down and it will make you look a good few percent body fat leaner too as it will dry you out but on a cut i would personally run clen and or T3 for the main fat loss benefits


Ye been trying to avoid t3 and clen but I think is the way forward for the last few weeks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Ye been trying to avoid t3 and clen but I think is the way forward for the last few weeks


If done right its safe mate and id even go as far as saying T3 is safer than clen imo, I always use it even on bulking


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick update as im into my last two weeks now.

Im not upping the food anymore as im happy with the weight and seem to be hardening out now whilst holding the same weight wich in my books is still gaining.

Going to try blast the last two weeks out on 150mg oxys, 2ml TorRip ed mon to fri, ill be using the last of my gh up this week but if i get chance to get hold of any bac water ill use peptides for the remainder of the cycle aswel as the 4 weeks im planning to have off.

Ill be finished by 20th Oct and have till the 20th Nov when my next docs app is along with blood tests.

Seem as ill be only having 4 weeks off im planing to only do a quick 2 week pct then jump back on after the Docs app.

Please note PCT isnt essential for me as im on trt any way so my base line is always set and never drops bellow a certain level, However i still like to throw a pct in when i can.

Training will continue to be the same, Always intense and most times 10 reps and over "volume training"


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Last week this week, weight slowly increasing up whilst getting leaner by the day, Stopped hgh on fri so should drop a little water this week.

Still training hard but thats a staple weather on or off gear.

Diet clean-ish but once ive had all my good food ill add some extras in 

All in all really happy with the TorRip301 and will be using it next year for contest prep, Going to do a short trial with some winni and maybe 2 weeks of halo before xmas to see how i react to the 3 main compounds that ill be taking in prep time.

Will get some final pic up at the end of the week and reflect on the last 10 weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Last week this week, weight slowly increasing up whilst getting leaner by the day, Stopped hgh on fri so should drop a little water this week.
> 
> Still training hard but thats a staple weather on or off gear.
> 
> ...


how many weeks is your prep going to last?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hows the TorRip Andy?

I'd asked Sam but he's on 453 different compounds so I don't trust him.... i hope he doesn't read this the lanky nob head


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> how many weeks is your prep going to last?


Depends how lean i am come feb time, ill decide then but im guessing 12 weeks if im in good condition and 14 if im slightly out


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hows the TorRip Andy?
> 
> I'd asked Sam but he's on 453 different compounds so I don't trust him.... i hope he doesn't read this the lanky nob head


haha its ok im sure @Sambuca wont read this lol, Its spot on mate best thing i can say is that it goes in nice and smooth enabling me to smash 2ml ed which i wouldnt of been able to do with other rip blends that ive had before


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hows the TorRip Andy?
> 
> I'd asked Sam but he's on 453 different compounds so I don't trust him.... i hope he doesn't read this the lanky nob head


only on test tren oxy and whatever else is in system oh t3 and hgh too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha its ok im sure @Sambuca wont read this lol, Its spot on mate best thing i can say is that it goes in nice and smooth enabling me to smash 2ml ed which i wouldnt of been able to do with other rip blends that ive had before


I hope he doesn't, doubt he even lifts :lol:

Well that's good then mate, whats the split on it? 2ml ED would be nice to try.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> only on test tren oxy and whatever else is in system oh t3 and hgh too


Hi sam :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Depends how lean i am come feb time, ill decide then but im guessing 12 weeks if im in good condition and 14 if im slightly out


be good if you only needed 12 weeks. just dont binge to much on mince pies over xmas haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I hope he doesn't, doubt he even lifts :lol:
> 
> Well that's good then mate, whats the split on it? 2ml ED would be nice to try.


its 100mg prop

100mg mast p

100mg tren acc

1000mcg mtren 

I just do the 2ml mon to fri so get 1g of each p/w


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> be good if you only needed 12 weeks. just dont binge to much on mince pies over xmas haha


yeh i think it will be 12 tbh as ill start cleaning thing up in jan to prep for the prep lol, aslong as im under 12%bf at the start should be laughing and down to about 2% by the end lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> its 100mg prop
> 
> 100mg mast p
> 
> ...


Haha, that's quite a good little blend then!

I shall make an inquiry :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, that's quite a good little blend then!
> 
> I shall make an inquiry :beer:


yeh and when contest prep begins there will be winni in there too and oxys towards the end if im lean enough and halo for the last 4 weeks 

Ohhh and enough hgh to put down for a mortgage on a house lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh and when contest prep begins there will be winni in there too and oxys towards the end if im lean enough and halo for the last 4 weeks
> 
> Ohhh and enough hgh to put down for a mortgage on a house lol


Is that it..... PMSL

Yes i'm looking to give GH a try soon :beer:

Best be worth it!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Is that it..... PMSL
> 
> Yes i'm looking to give GH a try soon :beer:
> 
> Best be worth it!!


ill be honest if your looking for muscle its just a small piece to the puzzle. i only use it for the other effects. keep bf down, well being etc.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ill be honest if your looking for muscle its just a small piece to the puzzle. i only use it for the other effects. keep bf down, well being etc.


thats imo lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats imo lol


Your opinion is worthless!! Lol

Yeah you know what I'm after *****, hence why I want the Pfizer and it would be a blast on it for growth.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Your opinion is worthless!! Lol
> 
> Yeah you know what I'm after *****, hence why I want the Pfizer and it would be a blast on it for growth.


20 iu ED for a week then as much tren as you can handle?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 20 iu ED for a week then as much tren as you can handle?


See that's 20iu of other GH.... I want to know and see what the biggest pharmaceutical company in the world can offer


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pharma HGH is a whole nother board game than ugl stuff, even origional hyges, Unfortunately you pay a fortune for it too, with out naming prices per iu it will cost me about £1400 for contest prep in hgh alone


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> See that's 20iu of other GH.... I want to know and see what the* biggest pharmaceutical company in the world* can offer


Genotropin thats what im after


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Pharma HGH is a whole nother board game than ugl stuff, even origional hyges, Unfortunately you pay a fortune for it too, with out naming prices per iu it will cost me about £1400 for contest prep in hgh alone


what dose are you planning on running?

I have been told the big boys use 20-30iu ED lol i guess they use pharma

hides after making that comment h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Pharma HGH is a whole nother board game than ugl stuff, even origional hyges, Unfortunately you pay a fortune for it too, with out naming prices per iu it will cost me about £1400 for contest prep in hgh alone


See that's my thinking, if it's in a league of their own compared to UGL stuff then is 2/3iu the same as 10/12iu of UGL stuff?

So does this justify the cost.....?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> See that's my thinking, if it's in a league of their own compared to UGL stuff then is 2/3iu the same as 10/12iu of UGL stuff?
> 
> So does this justify the cost.....?


Put it this way mate when i took pharma about 15 years ago for the first time i got confused on what an iu was with it been pre mixed so at the end of the comp prep i asked my prep coach why i have a full pen left when i should of used it all, we worked out i was only taking 0.5 iu every other day and i saw great changes on that lol.

this time its gona be 4 iu mon to fri


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> what dose are you planning on running?
> 
> I have been told the big boys use 20-30iu ED lol i guess they use pharma
> 
> hides after making that comment h34r:


see last post sam lol, 4iu of pharma is a good start for anyone


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Put it this way mate when i took pharma about 15 years ago for the first time i got confused on what an iu was with it been pre mixed so at the end of the comp prep i asked my prep coach why i have a full pen left when i should of used it all, we worked out i was only taking 0.5 iu every other day and i saw great changes on that lol.
> 
> this time its gona be 4 iu mon to fri


this is a hard one to judge. I wonder what 4iu pharma is equivalent to when it comes to hyge. I guess roblet is trying to figure out the point where pharma is worth it over the cost of say hyge.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> this is a hard one to judge. I wonder what 4iu pharma is equivalent to when it comes to hyge. I guess roblet is trying to figure out the point where pharma is worth it over the cost of say hyge.


its defo stronger but an iu should be an iu, i think more to the point is quality, stability in the product and no fillers so its pure and you 100% know what your getting if you trust your source lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Put it this way mate when i took pharma about 15 years ago for the first time i got confused on what an iu was with it been pre mixed so at the end of the comp prep i asked my prep coach why i have a full pen left when i should of used it all, we worked out i was only taking 0.5 iu every other day and i saw great changes on that lol.
> 
> this time its gona be 4 iu mon to fri


So for someone like myself who hasn't tried GH, a couple I iu of pharma GH would we sweet!

What are you like, bet you was on 10g of test too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> this is a hard one to judge. I wonder what 4iu pharma is equivalent to when it comes to hyge. I guess roblet is trying to figure out the point where pharma is worth it over the cost of say hyge.


Bingo Sam.

Say 100iu UGL is £150

And 36iu is £150

Is the pharma 3x or more better per iu than UGL?

If it is, the the cost is justified


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

To me the cost it not justified,hygene is good.

But on the same hand if I could afford it I would be using pharma HGH and I'm jealous of those who do


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So for someone like myself who hasn't tried GH, a couple I iu of pharma GH would we sweet!
> 
> What are you like, bet you was on 10g of test too :lol:


yeh mate i dont think you would need to go over 4iu ed, maybe only 2iu to start with.

I wasnt on that much gear back then tbh mate, it was in the 90s when everything was pharma and it seemed stronger, think i compeated on 4ml prop, 4 ml winni and a lil d.bol lol or 50 mg nap 50s


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> To me the cost it not justified,hygene is good.
> 
> But on the same hand if I could afford it I would be using pharma HGH and I'm jealous of those who do


Have you tried pharma mark?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> To me the cost it not justified,hygene is good.
> 
> But on the same hand if I could afford it I would be using pharma HGH and I'm jealous of those who do


agree with this, i use hyge off season but will only use pharma when on a comp prep as i dont want to leave any stone unturned


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh mate i dont think you would need to go over 4iu ed, maybe only 2iu to start with.
> 
> I wasnt on that much gear back then tbh mate, it was in the 90s when everything was pharma and it seemed stronger, think i compeated on 4ml prop, 4 ml winni and a lil d.bol lol or 50 mg nap 50s


Thanks Andy, I keep reading and looking 

Haha and you still won!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Andy, I keep reading and looking
> 
> Haha and you still won!


it did help that my prep coach was a top 3 Mr universe winner and good friends with Dorian Yates for quick advice lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> it did help that my prep coach was a top 3 Mr universe winner and good friends with Dorian Yates for quick advice lol


Oh .... Lol

Bet he has some stories to tell!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dy advice would be over 9000iu ed probably :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh .... Lol
> 
> Bet he has some stories to tell!


yeh they were the good old days, Also had some good advice of john hodgeson too.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oh .... Lol
> 
> Bet he has some stories to tell!


This is the only pic of my coach that I could find on the web, think this was Mr Universe 1997 but he put a fair bit more size on since then.

he was well known for condition, Check out the separation in his legs  .. He brought down big giants like Zack Khann and gary lister with his condition.

Hoping he will dial me in the same next year


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This is the only pic of my coach that I could find on the web, think this was Mr Universe 1997 but he put a fair bit more size on since then.
> 
> he was well known for condition, Check out the separation in his legs  .. He brought down big giants like Zack Khann and gary lister with his condition.
> 
> ...


meep some serious boulders +_+ good condition!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> meep some serious boulders +_+ good condition!


He still looks good now and hasnt taken any gear for over 10 years lol, you can see his hamstrings even when hes not dieting lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This is the only pic of my coach that I could find on the web, think this was Mr Universe 1997 but he put a fair bit more size on since then.
> 
> he was well known for condition, Check out the separation in his legs  .. He brought down big giants like Zack Khann and gary lister with his condition.
> 
> ...


Awesome condition!

Your in good hands then!! :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a quick mention, Today as my sites are getting a bit sore from all the jabs over the last 10 weeks I decided to put my TorRip301 in my lat muscle, went in nice and smooth, not pinned lats for over 12 years now so its nice and fresh and a nice meaty area to pin.

So to recap my main jab sites are Delts, Triceps, Quads, left glute and lats... I Use 5/8th oranges in all sites besides The glutes where I use 1" Blues.

Just thought it may be worth mentioning if theres any beginners looking in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just a quick mention, Today as my sites are getting a bit sore from all the jabs over the last 10 weeks I decided to put my TorRip301 in my lat muscle, went in nice and smooth, not pinned lats for over 12 years now so its nice and fresh and a nice meaty area to pin.
> 
> So to recap my main jab sites are Delts, Triceps, Quads, left glute and lats... I Use 5/8th oranges in all sites besides The glutes where I use 1" Blues.
> 
> Just thought it may be worth mentioning if theres any beginners looking in


TorRip seemed pricey to me mate compared to similar labs. Shame that!

Pmsl, lats. You loon


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> TorRip seemed pricey to me mate compared to similar labs. Shame that!
> 
> Pmsl, lats. You loon


Depends where your getting it from mate i suppose, obviously cant talk about prices but i didnt think it was that bad.

You cant really compair it to another rip blend though as it has mtren in also and imo thats what makes it, im not sure how but i feel it compliments the mast giving you that even harder look


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Depends where your getting it from mate i suppose, obviously cant talk about prices but i didnt think it was that bad.
> 
> You cant really compair it to another rip blend though as it has mtren in also and imo thats what makes it, im not sure how but i feel it compliments the mast giving you that even harder look


I presume same as you lol

Yeah the mtren is the difference, but about 75% more cost wise for that single compound going in seems too high.

So I'll probably get some mtren DS separate lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I presume same as you lol
> 
> Yeah the mtren is the difference, but about 75% more cost wise for that single compound going in seems too high.
> 
> So I'll probably get some mtren DS separate lol


Lol, you could always get 1 rip then put 0.5ml of strait mtren into each shot.......... Just thinking aloud lol.

I would recommend getting one bottle to try though just to see the difference between that and strait 1 rip, most 1 rips also have 75mg prop and mast but this is all topped up to a nice 100mg, doesnt sound like much but when your putting 2ml a day in its an extra 50mg extra of mast and prop


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So my final post on this jurno besides answering any questions if there is any.

Had my last shot of TorRip301 and am more than convinced that it will be my compound of choice for contest prep along with other

Compounds that ill go into in detail on my comp jurno.

In this 10 weeks ive gained 20 lbs and if anything id say ive dropped body fat and hardened up too.

These are the final pics, red pants was at the start and black pants taken this morning


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

20lbs is good going mate. what sorta weight do you reckon you will come in for your comp?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 20lbs is good going mate. what sorta weight do you reckon you will come in for your comp?


yes im happy more so that i got leaner and harder too, could of put more on but wanted to stay lean.

tbh ive no idea sam, ill be inside out, hopefully gain muscle on the cut so maybe only go down to 13 stone,,, dont really care tbh aslong as im in shape lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes im happy more so that i got leaner and harder too, could of put more on but wanted to stay lean.
> 
> tbh ive no idea sam, ill be inside out, hopefully gain muscle on the cut so maybe only go down to 13 stone,,, dont really care tbh aslong as im in shape lol


if you can nail condition you have really good mature muscle. i am excited to see lol

when you plan on starting cutting cycle? Just cruising now? any orals or anything else being thrown in to tide you over?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> if you can nail condition you have really good mature muscle. i am excited to see lol
> 
> when you plan on starting cutting cycle? Just cruising now? any orals or anything else being thrown in to tide you over?


The plan is to do a quick 2 week blast pct, its not really needed for me as im on trt anyway but i just like to do it then after a docs appointment and bloods on the 20th November im going to do a quick 4 week blast again of TorRip just to hold onto muscle.

Comp prep will start around start of feb i think but need to find out the exact dates first before i can plan for sure.

In the 4 weeks between now and 20th nov ill be hitting the hgh night and day, daa and hmb and steroil complex hard and all at good doses, i find this will maintain my gains off cycle.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi mate looking good in pics an still really lean. In sure with your pct and calorie intake you will keep gains mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Hi mate looking good in pics an still really lean. In sure with your pct and calorie intake you will keep gains mate


Thanks mate, yeh with the supp plan i outlined I shouldnt change much now, People slag off test boosters ect but they do have a roll to play in assisted bodybuilding not to progress of sorts but mainly to keep not going backwards between cycles


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, yeh with the supp plan i outlined I shouldnt change much now, People slag off test boosters ect but they do have a roll to play in assisted bodybuilding not to progress of sorts but mainly to keep not going backwards between cycles


Do you use hcg or clomid/nova too? Or just what you have listed for pct


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> Do you use hcg or clomid/nova too? Or just what you have listed for pct


It varies, This time im doing hcg 1,500iu for 4 days strait and 2 weeks of clomid 100mg and nova 25mg, I have resons for such a short pct as i have bloods in 4 weeks and im also on trt so technically dont need to do pct but i feel I benefit from it, most people would do the same as this for 2 weeks then 50mg clomid and 25mg for another 2 weeks and be fine


----------

